# Top 5 Mefofliegen



## vermesser (29. Januar 2014)

Moin in die Runde. Angeregt durch den sehr interessanten Thread über die Spinköder möchte ich gern die Top 5 Eurer Mefofliegen, möglichst mit Hakengröße kennenlernen.

Hintergrund ist, daß ich in die Mefoangelei mit Sbiro einsteigen möchte.

Beim Spinfischen hab ich einfach die Board Top 5 je zweimal gekauft und bin damit gut gefahren...und das möchte ich in dem Fall genauso machen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Justsu (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

1. Pattegrisen
2. Pattegrisen |supergri
3. Pattegrisen grizzly
4. Verschiedene pinke Shrimpmuster
5. Polar Magnus

Ziemlich eintönig, ich weiss, bin aber mit der Pattegrisen und anderen Shrimpmustern immer gut gefahren... allerdings in der Regel als Springerfliege vor dem Blinker.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Donald84 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

1.-5. Slagteren  geiles teil


----------



## vermesser (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

Danke Jungs. Das scheint ja mit wenig Mustern zu gehen. Mal sehen, was noch kommt...


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

1.-3.Pattengriesen
4.-5. Polar Magnus


----------



## Kunde (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*



Donald84 schrieb:


> 1.-5. Slagteren  geiles teil



in welcher farbe fischt du das muster?

gruß kunde


----------



## Sea-Trout (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

Eine 1-5 habe ich nicht.Aber welche Fliegen ich fische sind folgende.

Polar Magnus
Optic Bugger braun
Garnelenimitation


----------



## Donald84 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*



Kunde schrieb:


> in welcher farbe fischt du das muster?
> 
> gruß kunde



Ich mache meist einen grauen körper mit einer braunen hahnenhechel. Zur grauen hechel Am popo etwas flash. Wenn ich meine kamera wiederhabe lad ich ein bild hoch
Fische die fliege das ganze jahr, wobei im zeitigen frühjahr gerne auch mal eine PM oder pattegrisen rankommt


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

.....ohne Wertung, weil situationsbedingt

Jiggy







und Garnelenimitation (bevorzugte Farbe allerdings eher in graubraun)






und ja.....die fangen auch


----------



## Donald84 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

Deine Jiggy Fliege sieht super interessant aus. #6 Is die mit Bucktail gemacht?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*



Donald84 schrieb:


> Deine Jiggy Fliege sieht super interessant aus. #6 Is die mit Bucktail gemacht?



jepp......Bucktail und mittig auf beiden Seiten noch ein Stückchen Crystal Flash oder Angel Hair


----------



## surfertoni (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

Meine Erfolgsmuster sind eindeutig Magnus und Wooly Bugger Variationen.

Pattegriesen versuch ich immer wieder, hab aber noch nie einen Biss drauf bekommen. Wie führt ihr die denn???


----------



## Schlammtaucher (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

Polar Magnus
Garnelenmuster
was schwarzes für die Nacht
Wurmmuster

(Weiß nicht wie die genau heißen)


----------



## vermesser (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

Irgendwie kommen im wesentlichen immer die gleichen Muster. Is das wirklich so einfach?


----------



## Dingsens (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

*Ja.!! #6*


----------



## OssiHWI (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

Ich würde auch mal welche zum Besten geben...


----------



## Rosi (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

Der Pattiwahn, wer soll den aushalten?|supergri

Hinter dem Sbirolino am liebsten Wolly Bugger/Art oder die Juletree. Im Sommer die Zigarre oder Bobbyfly. Springerfliege am liebsten Fyggi. Vom Belly aus bastle ich noch.


----------



## DavidsFishin (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

1. Braune Spey/Polar-Chenille Garnele --> siehe Bilder
2. Omo-Borsten
3. Big Hole Demon 
4. Magnus/Polarmagnus
5. Brenda und Brendas Mor

weiter Bilder folgen


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

@David: die Garnele find ich ich gut! Könntest du ne Materialliste einstellen. Speziell der Rücken interessiert mich. Hast du Da Flexicoat drüber gebimselt?


----------



## DavidsFishin (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

Hallo#h,
hier mal ne Materielliste

Haken: Gamakatsu F314 Gr.6 mit  Bleibeschwerung

Garn: Veevus klar

Antennen: zwei Federkiele und zwei Stränge Fizz Fibre(Farbe Salmon)

Nostrum: Eichhörnchenschwanz(Farbe Rotbraun)

Dupping: (um Augen zu stützen) UV Dub (Farbe Tan)

Körper: Polarchenile (Farbe Rootbeer) eine Speyhackle(Farbe Salmon)

Rücken : Silikon Band (Farbe Braun)

Rippung: 0,14 Mono


----------



## jofi77 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

Also die Muster hängen ja auch ein bisschen von der Jahreszeit ab.Aber ganz allgemein: Pattegriesen,Honeyshrimp,Juletrae,Stichlingsimmitationen,und nen Woolybugger hat man ja sowieso immer dabei.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

Werde in zwei Wochen mal wieder an die Küste fahren. Nach 6 Monaten endlich wieder Salzwasser an der Wathose... *Freu*

Vorher wollte ich mal wieder n bisschen bimseln. Gibts neue Topmuster die grade gut laufen? Das Wasser scheint noch recht warm, oder?


----------



## adlerfisch (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Top 5 Mefofliegen*

@Dorschdiggler: Will mir auch solche Teile(Jiggy Fliegen) bauen; daher die Frage: Haken immer nach unten oder wäre es nicht besser wg. Hängergefahr, den nach oben zu montieren? 
Oder schon probiert und keine gute Idee?


----------

